# Photo or avatar



## rambler

What do you call the photo that appears under a person's screen name when they post? 

I'm trying to add one but it's not appearing.....thanks.


----------



## drew2k

It's called an "avatar".

Click "Quick Links" near the top right corner of the page to get a drop-down menu, then click "Edit Avatar".

Make sure you observe the note: *The maximum size of your custom image is 65 by 65 pixels or 5.9 KB (whichever is smaller)*.


----------



## rambler

thanks!


----------

